# Holiday destination for October



## Shawady (11 Apr 2011)

We are unable to go on holiday this summer and were considering going away at the October mid-term later in the year. We have young children and I was wondering are the Canaries the only destination worth considering this late in the year?
I have previously been on holiday in Portugal and Mallorca but I would be worried what the weather would be like then.

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Slim (11 Apr 2011)

In my opinion, October mid term may be late for Portugal & Spain. However, we are just back from a week in Portugal and it was lovely for all but 2 days of the 7 and it is quite early, so I would not rule them out. Canaries will be pricey for school break. Slim


----------



## so-crates (12 Apr 2011)

Been twice to Italy late in the year and the weather was lovely both times (once to Rome, Florence and Milan and once to Rome only both in December), not roasting (mid teens mostly though one day it got up to an unseasonable 20) but not too cold either, very occassional light rain and one drencher of a shower were the only downsides. The nice thing about it was that it wasn't mad touristy at that time of year so it was easier to arrange accommodation and get out and about without feeling like I was moving in a melée. Been to Malta in the late Autumn/Winter too and again it was sunny and quite warm but less manic - much more enjoyable. I'd say October is not too late in the year for quite a few Med destinations. Don't know about the Canaries or the Atlantic-facing Portugal.


----------



## lou2 (12 Apr 2011)

Lanzarote in particular is lovely in October and it's very child friendly. But the absolutely exorbitant price that Aer Lingus, Ryan Air and the package companies charge just for the one week mid term period puts me right off.


----------



## Shawady (13 Apr 2011)

Anyone been to Morocco at this time of the year?
Anyone been here with young children?


----------



## emmt (13 Apr 2011)

A note of caution as to where NOT to go - I went to the south of Spain (Torrox/Nerja) in October last year cos the weather was really nice there. Lots of places closed and the only people there were on the far side of 75! Lots of blue rinses and shopping trollies. Mostly German and English...It was very quiet and dull, to be honest.

I've visited the same locations in Spain earlier in other years and had a great holiday so nothing against the area, just the atmosphere that was there, so late in the year.

Just something to keep in mind


----------



## salaried (14 Apr 2011)

Hello Shawady, I appreciate previous posters views but in october, Lanzarote , Portugal and Majorca are certainly hit and miss weather wise. My wife is in the canaries this week and we both will head over again in september before the germans and scandanavians go over in october, They are almost guaranteed good weather which is why they keep turning up there. My wife is staying in a complex that is new to us and I will find out if it has something for the children to enjoy as soon as she rings home.


----------



## lou2 (14 Apr 2011)

I'd have to slight disagree with the last post. I suppose all areas are hit and miss with regard to weather to some degree but Lanzarote would generally have better weather than Portugal or Majorca. It's considered an all year round holiday destination whereas Portugal or Majorca are not as far as winter sun is concerned.


----------



## Gekko (14 Apr 2011)

Madeira's also an option.  Good weather all year round, direct flights and no scumbags.


----------



## suemoo1 (14 Apr 2011)

lanzarote all the way or porto rico in gran canaria..


----------



## Gekko (14 Apr 2011)

suemoo1 said:


> lanzarote all the way or porto rico in gran canaria..


 
I would avoid Puerto Rico like the plague if I were you (unless pint bottles of Bulmers, McDonalds as haute cuisine and hanging a Celtic flag from a balcony float your boat).


----------



## turtle77 (14 Apr 2011)

Been to Alghero (Sardinia) in early Oct 2010 & mid Oct 2008.
Lovely both times.

Ryanair did fly there direct; they prob still do


----------



## salaried (15 Apr 2011)

Lou2 , I agree with you regarding Lanzarote v Portugal and Majorca, But I am only saying from experience that you are almost guaranteed good weather in Gran Canaria. We used to holiday in Lanzarote and even the locals would agree that the better option is Gran Canaria. We have spent a fair bit of time in both and I would not risk Lanzarote even in peak season especially with children. Gekko , We spent most of our time in Amadores by day and some of our time in the harbour area by night to relax and enjoy our holiday. It is certainly not all bulmers, Mcdonalds and haute cuisine. I should have pointed out to Shawady that Amadores is within a 15 minute walk from Peurto rico and is a much quieter area.


----------



## WindUp (15 Apr 2011)

+1 for Sardinia


----------



## Shawady (15 Apr 2011)

Thanks for replies.
Plenty to think about.


----------



## BillK (15 Apr 2011)

We stayed in Ischia in the Bay of Naples in October a few yeras ago and it was great. Weather was shirt sleeve warm, the hotel had a spa and the food was Italian so great!


----------



## Shawady (18 Apr 2011)

Ischia looks nice , Bill.
Would you think it was suitable for young children? 
Mine are happy enough with a beach and a pool.


----------



## BillK (18 Apr 2011)

We stayed at the Ischia Lido which didn't have a beach, but did have a pool. There were quite a few youngish children staying in the hotel and all seemed to be enjoying themselves.  (Guests were 99% Italian, very few English speaking.)


----------



## seantheman (25 Aug 2011)

Have flights booked for Oct midterm to Lanzarote.Haven't been before so any tips are welcome.Looking at booking villa with pool near beach and restaurants.Not really wanting to hire car so what area/districts would be best.I've heard that Peurto del Carmen may be best, with 2 teens (16 & 17)


----------



## johnno09 (25 Aug 2011)

Gekko said:


> I would avoid Puerto Rico like the plague if I were you (unless pint bottles of Bulmers, McDonalds as haute cuisine and hanging a Celtic flag from a balcony float your boat).



Id second that....off you go on a dolphin spotting trip...then back to do....to do....

In other words, grand for a day trip but stay in Maspolomas or Playa del Ingles


----------



## Davo0101 (5 Feb 2013)

*fuente:*

I travelled to Galapagos Islands and it was an amazing experience , very nice people and amazing  landscapes , the price it's ok and you have a lots of diferent options to enjoy your travelling


----------



## Davo0101 (5 Feb 2013)

I travelled to Galapagos Islands and it was an amazing experience , very nice people and amazing  landscapes , the price it's ok and you have a lots of diferent options to enjoy your travelling


----------



## petitz (6 Feb 2013)

Sicily, Capri, Sardinia are all great winter destinations.


----------

